# looking for 2 stories



## charfire2002 (Sep 18, 2008)

In the first story a rich couple pays a internet stripper to have their baby. The woman ends up getting huge but continues to do her internet shows through out the pregnancy. The second story is a continuation of the first. The woman ends up creating a clinic that provides surrogate mothers for people that can't get pregant. The main character ends up competing with her sister to have the biggest pregnant belly but the sister goes over board and ends up really fat.


----------



## Ravens-son (Sep 20, 2008)

I know the first story you're referring to, but I don't know the title of it. I think I may have it saved on my iMac, but I'm miles away from it. In a couple weeks I might have the answer, assuming someone else doesn't know it.

As for the second story, I don't know.

I'm pretty sure Bellius Maximus has the first story, but the site is gone (an all too frequent occurence with fetish sites).


----------



## earthlykaiser (Sep 20, 2008)

They're the same story, called the Deal.

http://www.expansionstories.com/index.cgi?a=index

They were recently uploaded to the ExpansionStories website, but trust me, both stories are a tad on the boring side.


----------



## charfire2002 (Sep 21, 2008)

Those are the stories that I was looking for. Thank you


----------

